# Tokyo PA Meet Pictures



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

Put together a thread like this on GTRC In 2010 and figure it would be worth while to share the action with all of the GTROC members.Daikoku Weapons V1.0

Lots of action in there, have a look if you have nothing better to do lol...

Most recent from Dec 29th below. And if any members have a submission then post them here.

Local member Adam and his sick JZX100. Adam just fitted a HKS (Exedy) LA twin plate. Copper mix plates and a super light weight cover plate. 










Stupid rare to see an F50 out. This one had been set up with a one-off aero kit made by Hamana, custom stainless exhaust & Quantum Susp.



















HR31 never looked so good. Wheels could have been spaced out a good 10mm to be flush.









Late 70's 911 I would think.


----------



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

And straight link to all the pics taken from the 29th at Tatsumi PA => Tokyo Car Meeting in HD - 12-29-2011 | Facebook


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

wow some really really nice cars there.loving the gt3:thumbsup:


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Some nice cars there liking that widebody 32:thumbsup:


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

i got some pix from stopping by during the day haha. i really need to quit being a lazy ass and get out there at night


----------



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

Some shots from last night at Daikoku. 
Great showing of old Bluebirds. 

Enjoy!
































































FD3S with FEED conversion kit.










And a fine looking JZX110 Mark 2


----------



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

Few more photos from yesterday evenings venture out to Daikoku Futo. 
More can be seen here => Daikoku Futo Car Life 03-06-2012 | Facebook


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

~Awesome~


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

good turn out on the 14th  i got some pix if wanted..but you came later than me haha


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Great pics and cars


----------



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

Here's a recent order for a buyer over here. He'll run this one for a couple years before deploying back to USA. Recently there has been a few more like this.

Mike's BNR32 @ Daikoku 03-2012 | Facebook

Daikoku shots...


----------



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

Good times tonight at Daikoku. More pics through facebook => Daikoku Meet - 06-13-2012 | Facebook

Nice BCNR33 with the wrong wheel package 









This Sunny was a neat one.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Great pics, good too see all these Tokyo Auto Salon show cars on the road, like the Afflux V RX7 and Curve MR-S . . .


----------



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

gtrlux said:


> Great pics, good too see all these Tokyo Auto Salon show cars on the road, like the Afflux V RX7 and Curve MR-S . . .


Thanks Chris, im sure you miss Japan. Hopefully this compact thread brings some memory's back ur way.


----------



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

Have had these covers for ages. Not as popular as I had hoped. They are quite hidden under that Z31 TMIC. 










Following the RK Tuning build, they look awesome on their demo machine.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

couldn't make it last night, thanks Adam for the pictures!

Aki


----------



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

akasakaR33 said:


> couldn't make it last night, thanks Adam for the pictures!
> 
> Aki


No problem chief!
Seen Neal, trying to pawn off that IC opcorn: I offered 20K and he turned around, perhaps more-so because his stogie was smoking us up hehehehe All good in the end!


----------



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

Should update this thread with some Silvia shots. Spot in downtown Yokohama, in the China town district. 




























And a couple from Fuji recently. Yes I race this thing, dont just hardpark!


----------



## Robbo Fandango (Apr 5, 2012)

Loving that... Looks hard as nails


----------



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

More from 05-2012 @ Fuji Speedway

Night before I spotted this Alpha in the parking lot at the hotel. What an awesome looking track car. Complete with gutted interior, carbon all over and lexan side and rear windows. 



















Following day spent at Fuji messing around. Becoming a bad habbit. Though on a good note I tore the **** out of a GT86  

A genuine Nismo 270R Silvia K's. 









One more alpha









Garage rental not much money I think 









Looking to buy one of these loaders now. They are the shit!









Few more..


----------



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

From 03-2012
Treked up to Fuji to check on the Super Taikyu practice. Its the ultimate race series in Japan as far as im concerned. 

First some pics from the paddock with the regular Fisco members. Didnt run however, temps to cold and at the time the S-tire I was running were not operating well under cold conditions.


----------



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

Back to 03-2012 Super Taikyu practice. This time into the garages checking out the heavy machinery. This series is by far one of the most exciting in all of Japan. A ton of levels to compete against making it very favorable amongst fans.


----------

